# Finally...



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks to all of you who suggested that I take a picture of Lucky each week after his miserable clip job. I think now it's still short, but a good length for the groomer to aim for in future cuts. Loving this watching it all grow in. Here he is waiting for squeaky lamb to be thrown across the floor...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He does look good and I love his coloring. Maddie is obsessive with me throwing toys for her. She could do it all day and be so happy.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's very cute.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

he looks so cute!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He's so cute. He reminds me of my Tyler whose body may be about the same length, but whose legs are a lot fuller. Their coloring is al ost the same.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I think he looks great, but then I'm a huge fan of puppy cuts. That's Coach's favorite pastime also. I'll hear him ring the bell thinking he has to go outside but instead he's standing there with whatever his toy of choice is at his feet.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

He does look cute!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He sure is a cutie.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks. He is a cutie outside and in. What do you all do about the ears? As the puppy cut fills in, I've trimmed the tail (otherwise it hangs behind like a Dr. Seus bird) but should I even out the ears? I keep thinking there's one Havanese look, but this forum sure tells us otherwise!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

What a sweet expressive face, he is adorable! 

And I agree he does look a lot like Mary's Tyler (Sandypaws). I used pictures of Tyler and instructions from Mary's groomer to take with for my little ones haircuts....it turned out great.
She cut the bottom of their ears sort of straight and angled just a little toward the back. Think I am going to cut the Little one's ears just a little more (chocolate one) I llike the shorter ear like on Izzy. But all of this is just a matter of opinion, as you said there are all sorts of styles but they all come out sooooooooooo cute. 
Have a great weekend....Estelle


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I think it's a matter of opinion as to whether you like the ears short or like the long look. I think Tyler's are in between. The groomer stated that she holds her shears angled toward the jaw and cuts in that position so as not to have them look squared off. Just go for the look you like and, remember, if it comes out too short, it will grow. Good luck.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Izzy-bella said:


> What a sweet expressive face, he is adorable!
> 
> And I agree he does look a lot like Mary's Tyler (Sandypaws). I used pictures of Tyler and instructions from Mary's groomer to take with for my little ones haircuts....it turned out great.
> She cut the bottom of their ears sort of straight and angled just a little toward the back. Think I am going to cut the Little one's ears just a little more (chocolate one) I llike the shorter ear like on Izzy. But all of this is just a matter of opinion, as you said there are all sorts of styles but they all come out sooooooooooo cute.
> Have a great weekend....Estelle


Your puppies are adorable and I love the ears, different on each of them. Thanks so much for sharing these great photos et. al.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Someone on the forum said that a shaved dog with long ears looked like a cocker spaniel. Well I sorta agree as Rosie's face looks a little liike a spaniel, but the shaved part doesn't. I like the look. Rosie has a little head and some Havanese have really bid heads and shorter ears look more fiting on those. But it surel is a mattter of opinion.


----------

